

Adobe Reader is a wonderful program. It’s main function seems... - aab1d
http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/blog/?p=14

======
skimbrel
Reminds me of the course I took at Berkeley where the homework was issued as
PDF files. Not just any PDF, though; these were designed to be submitted back
after you had filled out the form blanks in the file. They used the latest and
greatest Adobe extensions to the standard to submit the data over HTTP
directly from Adobe Reader, which of course meant that those of us with Macs
couldn't use Preview and people on Linux were just plain screwed.

I made as much noise as I could about an electrical engineering course at
Berkeley all but _requiring_ Windows, but it pretty much fell on deaf ears.

I don't think I ever managed to clean all traces of Adobe crud off of that
poor Mac.

What bothers me the most about Adobe's free player/viewer applications is that
installing one of them automagically gets you a copy of AIR and a bunch of
auto-update crap. They go against pretty much everything Apple's user
experience guidelines recommend, as if they're going out of their way to make
us feel like we're back on Windows 98. Gah.

------
arkitaip
Switched to FoxIt Reader years ago and haven't looked back. There the even
leaner SumatraPDF for the performance nerds.

